# Shibuki/Brabus



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Shibuki/Brabus is one of the most popular topwater lures for yft in Gulf of Mexico. 
I believe the first fisherman who used Shibuki in Gulf of Mexico was Sami of former Anglers Proshop when I chartered Capt Tommeny's boat for jigging and popping out of Forchon, LA three years ago.
I had a Shibuki in my tackle box on the trip, but I didn't use it because I was not sure whether the lure worked or not.

Since then, Shibuki became number one lures for yft popping in Gulf of Mexico. I wa astounded how many fishermen use Shibuki on the Big E trip. Literally every popping fisherman seemed to have them. 

Shibuki comes with lip and without lip with two different sizes (186 mm and 156 mm). And there are floating models and sinking models.

The most dominetly popular model is 186 mm sinking model with lip.
The major reason of this lure's popularity is that it works and it is very easy to work with the lure. I caught tuna with the lure by trolling, jerking, no action at all and fast cranking. It is a very versatile lure.
My best success with Shibuki is when I cast, make a long slow jerk after waiting a few second, reel in the slack line and make a long slow jiek again with my rod tip position under me. 

I experimented lipless Shibuki. Though the lipless Shibuki is not popular, I found it can be deadly sometimes, but you got to work more with lipless Shibuki than a Shibuki with lip. 

While Tackle House makes Shibuki, Souls also makes Shibuki with more weight called Brabus. Souls owner participated in developing Shibuki as a field tester and developed his own Brabus as he wanted to cast farther with more weight. Brabus is more expensive than Shibuki, but has more varieties of colors.

I'll discuss about Shibuki rigging later.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Shibuki/Brabus Rigging*

Tackle House suggests Owner ST66 treble hooks for 186 mm Shibuki/Brabus and most fishermen agree though some like ST76 3/0 or 4/0. I personally like Owner ST66 3/0.

Some like asssit hooks or big single hooks at the tail of the lure and some even attach single hooks instead of treble hooks at the belly of the lure.

I like to use two treble hooks if I want to keep fish. I firmly believe treble hooks increase hook-up ratio. The disadvantage of treble hooks are tuna can spit while head shaking or when lines are not tight enough.
Constant pressure without slack line is a key when using treble hooks. 
Still many fishermen are using single hooks. But I found assist hooks are as effective and I notice I seldom drop fish when using assist hooks.

When using single hooks or assist hooks, don't be afraid to use big hooks.
The hooks shown in the picture is OTI assist hook 10/0 and Jigging Master 13/0 hook.










I like to use a combination of barrel swivel and split ring to attach Shibuki/Brabus to the leader line. The reason is that it is easy to change lures with split ring and it prevents line twisting with barrel swivel.










the lengh of leader line can be as short as 4 ft, but most fishermen use 10 - 15 ft. Though 6 - 8 ft leader line is usually good enough for casting, I like 12 - 15 ft long leader line. With over 12 ft, you rarely tough braided line with your fingers when casting. And you need some extra line as you have to cut a few ft when you see line damaged after catching fish.

The popupar knots connection leasder line and braided line is Mid Knot or PR knot. I think every popping fishermen should learn these knots. It beomes popular to use loop to loop coneection with hollow braided lines.

Some believe gluing on knots is not necessary, but I am firm believer that gluing definitely strengthen the knots.
My favorite glue is super thin ZAP CA.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, another all-time great thread like Rik's "hard spots" for jigging up red snapper and AJ. 

You threw me off a little, because to me a popper is a concave head floating lure that splashes water in front of it as you crank and pull line. I have heard the term "swim lures" before, and some do have a small diver lip on them. The harder you crank, the deeper they go sometimes - very little splash. Actually seems like a big She-Dog to me, and you can "walk" them if that's your style.

As to treble hooks, it is true they hook-up better. However, I have a way of either (1) fouling my line on the toss or (2) getting hooked because there are so many sharp points. I know, personal defect, Kil, but that's just me. 

Thanks for the excellent pictures and notes.
sammie


----------

